

GPS tracker for Kids and Pets without monthly fees - SuperbCrew
http://superbcrew.com/gps-tracker-for-kids-and-pets-without-monthly-fees/

======
SuperbCrew
These guys had a successful indiegogo campain, and raised $66,611 of $50,000
goal.

